# shops which sell Schwalbe tubeless tire



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Is there one? with staff experienced with (road) tubeless


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Dealer Locator | Schwalbe North America

start calling up the shops close to you, where ever you are in SoCal

iirc, Schwalbe sealant is just overpriced Stan's sealant.


----------

